# Please help me find this old film



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm being driven mad trying to remember the title of an old film.
The only thing I can remember about the film, apart from the fact that I liked it, was that there was a man living on (and ruling I think) a small island. He had become blind and was holding another man captive to read to him. That's about it, it had a sad ending too.
Anyone know what I'm on about?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

The Cay?

Was there a black man in it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

hm, maybe not.  That's got a boy in it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Was it B&W?  Was it a UK film or American?  Where was it based?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was it B&W? Was it a UK film or American? Where was it based?


Minnie, I'm an old woman, I can't remember any of that. It could have been black and white but I'm not sure.The person held to do the reading was conned I think and was then promised freedom but it never happened. I think it must have been a British film but again, I'm not sure.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

It was based on an island but I think the bloke who was captive and got there from England. The island could have been anywhere but maybe of the African coast, maybe not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> Minnie, I'm an old woman, I can't remember any of that. It could have been black and white but I'm not sure.The person held to do the reading was conned I think and was then promised freedom but it never happened. I think it must have been a British film but again, I'm not sure.



You're not *that *old 

Did the island have electricity?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

[quote

Did the island have electricity? [/quote]

Bloody hell Minnie, what difference does that make? Anyway, I think it didn't have electricity.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

The Cay is on youtube so you can confirm or deny. I've been trawling through lists of films featuring disability and no luck so far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> [quote
> 
> Did the island have electricity?



Bloody hell Minnie, what difference does that make? Anyway, I think it didn't have electricity.[/quote]

Well it helps to know what year the film is apparently based in.  If he's in his living room and reading by oil lamps, it could narrow it down.  It would also help to know if there were properties on the island or just the one property (indicating that the blind man was the sole inhabitant of the island)

Were there snakes/monkeys on the island.  Any wildlife that could give a clue as to where they were?

I have no idea of the film obviously, but knowing these things can help narrow films down see


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The Cay is on youtube so you can confirm or deny. I've been trawling through lists of films featuring disability and no luck so far.



Same as.

The Cay is a boy and a black man though and Shirl seems to think it was two guys


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know the film you're after but this film sounds good

http://www.archive.org/details/TheFastandtheFuriousJohnIreland1954goofyrip


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok. The film was not set in a living room, more a shack with outside jungle looking landscape, I think.
Thanks Minnie and Mrs M, I know you're doing your best.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

You have got urban's finest trivia finders on this one Shirl.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it was set around 1900 to1930 ish but I don't know why I think that


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Umm, I have now got a feeling that the man who was held captive was starting out on a boat, like a cruise or something, maybe even his honeymoon. Or maybe I've just made this up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> I think it was set around 1900 to1930 ish but I don't know why I think that



1900s-1930s, *possible *island off the African coast, *possibly *sole occupant  of the island?  Was the guy an explorer, scientist, traveller, something similar?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> Umm, I have now got a feeling that the man who was held captive was starting out on a boat, like a cruise or something, maybe even his honeymoon. Or maybe I've just made this up



So it's possible he was shipwrecked rather than lived on the island, and maybe the structure he lived in was built by him.  This doesn't explain how he had someone else on the island reading to him?  Maybe he wasn't a deserted island in that case.  However, if it was off the African coast, and it was a native islander, would he know how to speak English (unless he learn English under British rule)


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 9, 2011)

While you're looking for shirls film can you id this film

dj in strip club falls in love with stripper
has a leonard cohen song in the soundtrack
bloke falls down some stairs.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 9, 2011)

dp


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

Bits of Shirl's film might nod towards Greek Mythology.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> While you're looking for shirls film can you id this film
> 
> dj in strip club falls in love with stripper
> has a leonard cohen song in the soundtrack
> bloke falls down some stairs.


 
Exotica?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

Doesn't sound at all exotic to me Minnie.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you sure this wasn't a dream Shirl??


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Right, here goes again.
The bloke (baddy) was living on the island. He was British (i think) he ruled the island but the islanders were black (I think). The other bloke, the goody, was setting out on a voyage on a boat (I think) I don't know how he ended up on the island but he did and the baddy said if he would read to him( or teach him braille) , he would let him go, but then he said he would miss his company. The goody tried to escape but failed so the baddy said he could never leave.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exotica?


thats the one


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

...and Shirl's film keeps making me think of the end of Fahrenheit 451, which is annoying.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

pigtails said:


> Are you sure this wasn't a dream Shirl??


Yes, honest, it's a good film.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> thats the one



That was easy!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> Right, here goes again.
> The bloke (baddy) was living on the island. He was British (i think) he ruled the island but the islanders were black (I think). The other bloke, the goody, was setting out on a voyage on a boat (I think) I don't know how he ended up on the island but he did and the baddy said if he would read to him( or teach him braille) , he would let him go, but then he said he would miss his company. The goody tried to escape but failed so the baddy said he could never leave.



Do you know if it was Africa or the Caribbean? Could the baddie have been an ex-slave trader?

and are you sure it wasn't a Pacific island?


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> Right, here goes again.
> The bloke (baddy) was living on the island. He was British (i think) he ruled the island but the islanders were black (I think). The other bloke, the goody, was setting out on a voyage on a boat (I think) I don't know how he ended up on the island but he did and the baddy said if he would read to him( or teach him braille) , he would let him go, but then he said he would miss his company. The goody tried to escape but failed so the baddy said he could never leave.



I think I have seen that film, it rings a bell but I can't think what it would have been called or where I would have seen it.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you know if it was Africa or the Caribbean? Could the baddie have been an ex-slave trader?
> 
> and are you sure it wasn't a Pacific island?


It could have been any of the above


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> I think I have seen that film, it rings a bell but I can't think what it would have been called or where I would have seen it.


You're no bloody help then  Come on chuck, get your skates on. At least it seems familiar to you and you aren't suggesting I dreamed it


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 9, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> While you're looking for shirls film can you id this film
> 
> dj in strip club falls in love with stripper
> has a leonard cohen song in the soundtrack
> bloke falls down some stairs.



Definitely Exotica.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> You're no bloody help then  Come on chuck, get your skates on. At least it seems familiar to you and you aren't suggesting I dreamed it



and maybe he can provide a bit more info or is he older than you and therefore his brain's a bit tired


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 9, 2011)

billy_bob said:


> Definitely Exotica.



e2a: as someone else has already pointed out, obviously


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

So, the native islanders could be African, Caribbean or maybe even Pacific islanders.  The main guy (the baddie) only has a little shack.  Because it's a little island in maybe Africa, the Caribbean or the Pacific, it's unlikely there's electricity, which doesn't really help with the years I doubt.

Can you remember any animals on the island?

Was there any kind of transport or was it a very small island?  What about boats?  Did you see any boats?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Could it have taken place during the First World War?


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and maybe he can provide a bit more info or is he older than you and therefore his brain's a bit tired



not likely and I am younger and my brain is still a bit tired.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> not likely and I am younger and my brain is still a bit tired.



Fat lot of help you are then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Is it possible the baddie was some kind of trader trading in illicit goods?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

I've drawn a blank, but I know a film critic whose particular interest is films featuring disability so I'll ask him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Could he have been a missionary who turned bad?

Or a doctor or teacher maybe?

Was it just the baddie that got marooned (whilst on his way to somewhere) and ended up staying to do good?

and no idea where the goodie turned up from?

I'm going out in a minute.  Hope you find the answer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've drawn a blank, but I know a film critic whose particular interest is films featuring disability so I'll ask him.



I'm wondering if it's not listed on the disabled/blind ones because they're listing ones where the character is already blind.  I've also been searching for "losing his eyesight", "failing eyesight" etc.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

[quote="Termite Man, post: 10526846not likely and I am younger and my brain is still a bit tired.[/quote]
Alright, no need to rub it in. You're only about 30 years younger


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm going mad now trying to remember more 
I think the film starts out with the goody (he may not be entirely good) having a life in London and possibly needing to get away. He goes off on this boat. Then he ends up on the baddy's island. It could be that the baddy is a plantation owner or just a baddy who ended up there. AAHHHGGGGGGGG


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> I'm going mad now trying to remember more
> I think the film starts out with the goody (he may not be entirely good) having a life in London and possibly needing to get away. He goes off on this boat. Then he ends up on the baddy's island. It could be that the baddy is a plantation owner or just a baddy who ended up there. AAHHHGGGGGGGG



What type of plantation?  Sugar?  Palm?  Rubber?

Think Shirl about what the plantation looked like!  Did it have tall trees?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you sure the Africans/Caribbeans/Pacific Islanders weren't actually South East Asians/Asians or even South Americans?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Could he have worked for the East India Company?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

If we keep asking you loads of questions, suddenly a lightbulb will appear above your head


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Jesus, I don't know if it even had plantations. It might have been just an island with a jungle! I can see the baddy now, sitting there and being all badlike. The goody was younger, but I have this nagging feeling that the goody wasn't entirely good.
All this is very vague and I know it's no help but I'm going mad.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> Jesus, I don't know if it even had plantations. It might have been just an island with a jungle! I can see the baddy now, sitting there and being all badlike. The goody was younger, but I have this nagging feeling that the goody wasn't entirely good.
> All this is very vague and I know it's no help but I'm going mad.





what about the weather?  Was it hot and dry or hot and monsoonal?  Was it lush and green looking (oh yes, you mentioned jungle).

Was the goodie a washed up soldier (if it took place during the first world war)?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

The goody was a civilian not a soldier. I think he was newly married maybe. He went off on a boat. I don't remember a shipwreck but that would seem likely unless he had gone in answer to an advert from the baddy on the island. I now think it may have had a victorian feel to it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

and were the black natives really black or did they have face make-up on?

If indeed they were black at all rather than Chinese/Japanese/French/Brazilians


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> The goody was a civilian not a soldier. I think he was newly married maybe. He went off on a boat. I don't remember a shipwreck but that would seem likely unless he had gone in answer to an advert from the baddy on the island. I now think it may have had a victorian feel to it.



See, all these questions are making you remember a bit more, although they may be false memories 

Well if he was on his way to his honeymoon, then it's unlikely he was on his own, unless he fell overboard from a cruise liner or something 

Maybe he was going to replace the baddie at his job as baddie's eyesight was failing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Having failed miserably, I'm going out.  Good luck


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Having failed miserably, I'm going out. Good luck


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

BLOODY HELL I'VE GOT IT!!!!!!!

It's called A Hand Full of Dust. It took me 2 google attempts. In future come to me to find your films 
I'm about to buy it on DVD so if you want to watch it, send me your address and I'll let you have it when I've watched it again


----------



## pigtails (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

What did you google??


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Man held captive to read


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry, that was 'film with man held captive to read"

eta. I think maybe the baddy wasn't blind, he just couldn't read


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm going to buy the book as well


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

This is where I went wrong. I had blind in my search terms. I have actually read 'A Handful Of Dust' and didn't recognise it from the description you gave, Shirl.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This is where I went wrong. I had blind in my search terms. I have actually read 'A Handful Of Dust' and didn't recognise it from the description you gave, Shirl.


That's because my description was rubbish


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll never get that time back, you know


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

Mind you, as with all fruitless searches it led me to interesting side alleys.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> BLOODY HELL I'VE GOT IT!!!!!!!
> 
> It's called A Hand Full of Dust. It took me 2 google attempts. In future come to me to find your films
> I'm about to buy it on DVD so if you want to watch it, send me your address and I'll let you have it when I've watched it again


A _Handful of Dust_!    I'd _never_ have got that from your description!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank fuck for that!

Man held captive to read eh?  

I'm going to google it now to find out all about it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

ah, so it was the Brazilian jungle!  I said South America (amongst dozens of other places) 

Absolutely *nowhere near Africa *though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

it was remade as well in 1988

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095274/

hang about, when was the original made?    Or is that it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

You Shirl, are in serious trouble if it's the 1988 film you've been talking about all this time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Shirl said:


> eta. I think maybe the baddy wasn't blind, he just couldn't read


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

> Tony calls off the divorce, leaving Brenda with nothing and heads to Brazil on a scientific expedition, but falls ill and is saved by an old jungle recluse named Mr. Todd (Alec Guinness) who agrees to nurse Tony back to health on the condition that the displaced English gentleman read the entire canon of Dickens to him.



ah, so he's a jungle recluse.  Any idea how he got there in the first place?

I may have to get this film now


----------



## Shirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, so he's a jungle recluse. Any idea how he got there in the first place?
> 
> I may have to get this film now


Minnie, I'll send you my copy once I've got it and watched it


----------



## Shirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You Shirl, are in serious trouble if it's the 1988 film you've been talking about all this time


 Sorry


----------



## Shirl (Oct 10, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> A _Handful of Dust_!  I'd _never_ have got that from your description!



I would like to sincerely apologise to all those whose time I wasted. I'll try harder next time


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2011)

It was entertaining, though.  Do another one!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> It was entertaining, though. Do another one!



behave!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirl said:


> I'm being driven mad trying to remember the title of an old film.
> The only thing I can remember about the film, apart from the fact that I liked it, was that there was a man living on (and ruling I think) a small island. He had become blind and was holding another man captive to read to him. That's about it, it had a sad ending too.
> Anyone know what I'm on about?



Shirl Shirl Shirl 

I've just watched it and the bit about the man on an island didn't start 'til 1 hour 15 minutes in!

Anyway, as has been mentioned, he was in fact in the Brazilian jungle.  Don't think the man (Alex Guinness) was blind, but I'm guessing he couldn't read.



Shirl said:


> Minnie, I'm an old woman, I can't remember any of that. It could have been black and white but I'm not sure.The person held to do the reading was conned I think and was then promised freedom but it never happened. I think it must have been a British film but again, I'm not sure.



It was a colour British film.



Shirl said:


> It was based on an island but I think the bloke who was captive and got there from England. The island could have been anywhere but maybe of the African coast, maybe not.



He was in the Brazilian rainforest.  The main character ended up there after travelling to Brazil with a guy he met in England, who possibly perished after going to get help after he fell ill.  I assume the tribespeople found him and took him back to their village, where Alex Guinness lived.  His father was a British Bahamian (I think) who had got together with a Brazilian tribeswoman.



Shirl said:


> I think it was set around 1900 to1930 ish but I don't know why I think that



I'm guessing 30s by the fashion and the fact I heard Gary Cooper mentioned.



Shirl said:


> Umm, I have now got a feeling that the man who was held captive was starting out on a boat, like a cruise or something, maybe even his honeymoon. Or maybe I've just made this up



He'd split with his wife, met a man whilst in Brighton and decided to join him on his expedition to Brazil.



Shirl said:


> Right, here goes again.
> The bloke (baddy) was living on the island. He was British (i think) he ruled the island but the islanders were black (I think). The other bloke, the goody, was setting out on a voyage on a boat (I think) I don't know how he ended up on the island but he did and the baddy said if he would read to him( or teach him braille) , he would let him go, but then he said he would miss his company. The goody tried to escape but failed so the baddy said he could never leave.



etc. etc.

Shirl - do you want the film back now?!


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Heh *!!*    ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, There's a film about a group of public schoolboys, maybe rugby players and their plane crashes into a mountain on an island.
They fight to survive by eating the corpses of their friends but form themselves into two adversarial groups.
Finally they band together to fight the Beast.
Then the Navy and helicopters turf up and all is well again.
Black and White _and_ Colour I think.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

spliff said:


> Okay, There's a film about a group of public schoolboys, maybe rugby players and their plane crashes into a mountain on an island.
> They fight to survive by eating the corpses of their friends but form themselves into two adversarial groups.
> Finally they band together to fight the Beast.
> Then the Navy and helicopters turf up and all is well again.
> Black and White _and_ Colour I think.


Lord of the Flies


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Lord of the Flies


and?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

spliff said:


> and?


What?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirl said:


> I'm being driven mad trying to remember the title of an old film.
> The only thing I can remember about the film, apart from the fact that I liked it, was that there was a man living on (and ruling I think) a small island. He had become blind and was holding another man captive to read to him. That's about it, it had a sad ending too.
> Anyone know what I'm on about?


Hilarity ensues?


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Greebo said:


> What?



The other film.

I've been up all night and was trying to be clever.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

spliff said:


> The other film.
> 
> I've been up all night and was trying to be clever.


That explains it then, I hope it was a good night.  The mystery about the other one had already been named (A Handful of Dust)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2011)

they don't eat corpses in lord of the flies. that must have been an embellishment of the imagination


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay then, a plane full of rugby players crash in the mountains and end up eating each other. 

As I said I was trying to be clever and incorporate two storylines into one.

Fail


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> they don't eat corpses in lord of the flies. that must have been an embellishment of the imagination


Got it - the bit about crashing into the mountain, the rugby players and eating corpses was Alive.  Spliff got that muddled up with Lord of the Flies and the 2 groups of boys and the Beast (which also involves being stranded in a remote area by plane not sure if it crashed though).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 20, 2011)

Wasn't that based on that Andes plane crash that happened in the 1970s?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Wasn't that based on that Andes plane crash that happened in the 1970s?


Yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2011)

i see. it was a deliberate mash up. oops!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i see. it was a deliberate mash up. oops!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2011)

does anyone know a film in which a deer see his mother killed and, traumatised by the events, grows up to become a troubled playboy millionnaire who dresses up like a rabbit called thumper to fight crime on the wicked city streets?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

Bambi and Batman


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Got it - the bit about crashing into the mountain, the rugby players and eating corpses was Alive. Spliff got that muddled up with Lord of the Flies and the 2 groups of boys and the Beast (which also involves being stranded in a remote area by plane not sure if it crashed though).


In 'Lord Of The Flies' it starts with a plane crash, and the beast on the hillside later turns out to be a parachute being caught in the wind.
'Alive' also starts with a plane crash, searches for them are called off and they have to fend for themselves. Eating their dead friends.
Both are morality tales and I thought I'd mix 'em up.

But hey 

spliff   xxx


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

spliff said:


> <snip>Both are morality tales and I thought I'd mix 'em up.
> 
> But hey
> 
> spliff xxx


It's Sunday morning, says who that you have to think straight today?


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Actually, I'd be interested know about an Aussie film from the 70's or 80's which involves a young couple leaving the city for the weekend in their VW camper van and their dog 'Cricket'. All manner of disasters engulf them. I would really like to know the name.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2011)

long weekend.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079482/


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Re-edits?

innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2011)

yep, got confused, see re-edit.
it's well good.
creepy dead dugong action


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2011)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Shirl Shirl Shirl
> 
> Shirl - do you want the film back now?!



No, you can pass it on if want, there's probably people on here dying to see it after my synopsis


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirl said:


> No, you can pass it on if want, there's probably people on here dying to see it after my synopsis



ah go on, I know you want to see it again!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2011)

spliff said:


> and?



simple, that's Alive

My friend's brother was a schoolfriend of that lot


----------

